# Magazines You Read



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I was thinking of subscribing to men's health mag, the annual price was reasonable and I get a satchel I don't need, which I'll probably never use, but I think the articles have some substance, workout routines and tips are good and there's always fashion and occasional watch stuff. It is quite commercialized but that's how they make their money

But I got to thinking, when was the last time i actually purchased a magazine?

So question is, who still buys and reads magazines? Apparently readership is down with a higher percentage of people (myself included) getting their info off the net. Is there still that appeal there for a glossy purchase at the newsagents? ? I know my old man gets about 20 kinds of motorbike mags, which I'll read if I visit quite happily, but I don't see myself buying them if I'm going past.

Anyone an avid subscriber of anything in particular??


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm a bit of a magazine addict and hoarder.

Monthly I get

Porsche World

GT Porsche

Octane

Ultra VW

Volksworld

Classic Porsche (bi monthly)

And occassionally I get Total 911!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I get my dad's hand me downs but I'm not sure that's a good thing!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Personally, no - I never buy magazines any more.

I tend to mainly read on the train to work so don't want to lug them around and most would be out of date given what I can read on the internet anyway.

With the advent of iPhones / Kindles etc I get all my info via RSS subscriptions (currently around 60 feeds) which I can ready pretty much anywhere.

I used to quite enjoy getting and keeping various magazines but I've given all that up now in pursuit of a less cluttered life! :angel_not:

Who subscribes to which RSS feeds might be a good thread to start sometime actually. :to_become_senile:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

me annual subscription to runners world has just expired and am not renewing. nothing new after a year and i don't run competitively so not fussed.

other than that haven't bought a magazine since the victor and the hotspur way back when; beano and dandy before then...

710 gets good housekeeping subscription but about 4 of the gals on our street swap lots of foodie/clothes/housie magazines.

haven't bought a news paper in years - got tv and radio. and for gentlemen's relish there is always the net.

prolly a kindle for the birthday - who needs paper?

switched from firefox to chrome recently and it tells me that this site and the bbc are by far my most frequently visited sites.









still use tatty old nokia from years ago though as i cant be arsed with the whole "on the move" schtick!

plus i just don't like mobile phones...

am i off topic enough yet









gym then work... later all.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

desmondus rotundus said:


> me annual subscription to runners world has just expired and am not renewing. nothing new after a year and i don't run competitively so not fussed.
> 
> other than that haven't bought a magazine since the victor and the hotspur way back when; beano and dandy before then...
> 
> ...


I used to get runners world but found it a bit tedious after a year or so, recycled articles etc, so havn't had it for a year or so.

I subscribe to

National Geographic

Rugby World (English edition)

Travel Africa

Empire.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The last magazine I subscribed to was QP (a watch magazine) although it was a good read I haven't renewed my subscription. I used to subscribe to Rugby World but the standard of journalism is now very poor and the topless shots of shaven bodied young rugby players is not something I wanted to see in what was once a very good magazine.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> I get my dad's hand me downs but I'm not sure that's a good thing!


Depends what they are Paul


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Fortean Times, Bizarre and that's about it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PC Pro

Cheval de Fer :yes:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi-Fi Choice

Hi-Fi News

Clocks

00/24 Watch

Stamps

Am Keeping WH Smith in profit.....


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> for gentlemen's relish there is always the net.


Makes you feel sorry for the youth of tomorrow really - perving over a smashed up USB drive found down the local woods just won't be the same.....


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Retronaut said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > for gentlemen's relish there is always the net.
> ...












That comment just brought the memories back! How did they all end up over the woods??!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Retronaut said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > for gentlemen's relish there is always the net.
> ...


:lol:

How times change. 

Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Ah...the joys of finding a bongo mag discarded in the woods (usually with the pages glued together) or 'hedge porn' as we used to call it.............. :bag:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I used to buy loads of magazines, mostly car stuff, all the weeklies, a dozen or more monthlies, E&M and Autotrader every week plus all the buy and sell papers. When i think about it I must have spent a fortune over the years but not these days, there is enough to be going on with on the tinternet.

And if I'm bored I can always resort to Big M's weekly/monthly selection of rubbish :blink:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

KILLER SHARK ate my BUM :thumbup:

Later,

William


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I get Home Building and Renovating every month.

Other than that, I'm on here to often to read anything else.

P.S. Fond memories of the hedge porn


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:lol: hedge porn, i find the odd bit round here.

I have read Autocar for years, i get 00/24 and sometimes Amateur Photographer. I got a National Geographic subscription as a gift.

Online content now seems to be the same or better (videos etc..) but you can buy an online edition of a magazine, i like that fact i can carry a magazine to work or have it in the car.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Enjoy 'Focus' so the wife got me a subscription. Excellent science mag lowbrow enough for normal people.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

I get two magazines monthly. Cycle, and Cycling World. Guess what they are about .


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

AlanJohn said:


> I get two magazines monthly. Cycle, and Cycling World. Guess what they are about .


Cats? :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

AlanJohn said:


> I get two magazines monthly. Cycle, and Cycling World. Guess what they are about .


Something to do with women during their child bearing years?

Later,

William


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

My only regular magazine purchase was Digital Photo, but after a year or so I could see the same articles being recycled so I no longer bother. If I am in the market for a piece of ciomputer equipment I might pick up a Computer Buyer or PC Mart but that's it these days.

Rob


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

I used to subscribe to a couple of classic car mags, and also received a bi-monthly mag from the classic car club that I was a member of. But the internet and the various forums have put paid to that.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

National Geo' is the only one for me at the moment, its finding time to read them thats the problem, to much going on and other interests are affecting the reading time people have.


----------



## ford_mechanic1986 (Apr 27, 2011)

Maxim and Bronco Driver Magazine, Mainly Maxim though.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 27, 2010)

I subscribe to Top Gear and Stuff magazine (gadget freak that I am!).

Nodding to the hedge porn - I remember being at a friends house who had just discovered his dad's grot collection, we were 12ish and found the whole thing quite hilarious and decided to search more to see what we could find........we then discovered his mum's collection! Many years pass and I see them at aforementioned friends wedding and couldn't look them in the eye!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Cycle

Badger Weekly

Cycling Active

Private Eye


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Badger Weekly


msl:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

pg tips said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Badger Weekly
> ...


Yes, I was wondering about that one. 

Later,

William


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


Most married men subscribe to that one........... Come on luv, its Saturday night, its time for my weekly lucky dip


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

MarkF said:


> Cycle
> 
> Badger Weekly
> 
> ...


Ah! another CTC member. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

private eye (shurely shum mishtake)

GQ

Top Grear


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

OK magazine is good


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

On the subject of hedge porn, when did they stop naming grot mags after Ford cars. I remember sheepishly glancing up at the rows of Fiesta and Escort as a youngster.

I can't imaging the pre pubecent youths of today getting all hot under the collar banging away over 'C Max'.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Dave O said:


> I can't imaging the pre pubecent youths of today getting all hot under the collar banging away over 'C Max'.


Depends what the "C" stands for, could be very appropriate. 

Later,

William


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I am a true magazine aficionado. Here's a few:

1) Classic Angling (and an English publication at that!). Truly great if you are into this sort of thing. Have every copy.

2) The Double Gun Journal (The BEST on the subject - Amazing photography, articles, etc.). Have every copy in slipcases!

This is Quality!

3) Road & Track (loved the older issues)

4) The Robb Report - Just for fun!

5) International Watch - Yeah baby! Almost all copies.

6) Forza - Oh Yeah!

7) Cigar Aficionado - The Best for what it is also. Have most of these as well.

8) Autograph Magazine - Have a bunch.

A little eclectic?? And a few more that don't come to mind. Will keep an eye on the mailbox over the next few days.

*Wanna talk outta print??:*

Automobile Quarterly - Maybe the best ever?

Art of Angling Journal - The best ever. Check out the publisher's books! (I have 3 full sets - Only 9 issues ever made - Must be a record..., in a bad way)

Biblio magazine - Ditto.

Google them if not familiar - Awesome!


----------

